# Installed CM10 network shows Verizon, i'm with US Cellular



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

Followed what I thought was the how to sticky posted in this forum now my phone shows Verizon everything. I'm a U S Cellular customer. Plus none of my apps transferred nor is the play store showing.

Wow. I screwed up.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

frog23 said:


> Followed what I thought was the how to sticky posted in this forum now my phone shows Verizon everything. I'm a U S Cellular customer. Plus none of my apps transferred nor is the play store showing.
> 
> Wow. I screwed up.


Odin back to stock with the USCC Mesmerize specific tar file (don't use Verizon). http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34614-odin-stock-mesmerize-and-showcase-files-multiple-carriers/

Then when you go to flash a rom make sure its edited for USCC Mesmerize (use the CM10.1 Mesmerize nightiles when they are out or use RomKonverter to convert a fascinate rom to USCC http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32390-tool-romkonverter-konverts-all-fascinateshowcasemesmerize-roms-102912/

The methods in that sticky are correct for Verizon Fascinate users. Just skip the parts where it wants you to Odin a file other than CWM Recovery.

Basically you could just Odin CWM, Boot to CWM Recovery and then flash the USCC edited Rom and Gapps you are wanting to use.


----------



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

AAAHHHHH, I knew i used the wrong tar file. This is exactly what i was looking for. Plus i flashed a a Fascinate nightly from Goo Manager
if this was Reddit i would give you an UPVOTE.

Is there a Gapps that seems to be the go to one?


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Heres the rootzwiki on the gapps. Use 10.1.x for CM10.1 and you should be good to go. http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps



showcasemodr said:


> Heres the rootzwiki on the gapps. Use 10.1.x for CM10.1 and you should be good to go. http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps


How does Goomanager work for you? I assume you installed the openrecovery script and then just let it flash the rom and gapps. I use that on the touchpad that i have but I just have always used CWM for my showcase.


----------



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

I also use it on my Touchpad and have just become attached to it so my initial thought when rooting the Mesmerize was to go with Goomanager. It just seems natural for me just based on the amount of times i use it with the Touchpad.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

frog23 said:


> I also use it on my Touchpad and have just become attached to it so my initial thought when rooting the Mesmerize was to go with Goomanager. It just seems natural for me just based on the amount of times i use it with the Touchpad.


Good point. I just wan't sure how nicely it played with our phones. Once the official USCC Mes nightlies come out (which JT is working on) then they should show up in GM.


----------



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

Geez, i must have wiped my whole phone the first time. all of my files are there but no playstore no contacts backup app and all my apps are gone from my stock.
i flashed a 4.1.2 from a CM10 nightly on 1/20/13 and the Gapps that goes with the 4.1.2. No Playstore.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Yea when you do a full resest (or go back to stock in Odin) it wipes everything except your sd card. Sync your contacts with gmail and it will restore them. Just try RomKonverter on the latest CM10.1 Nightly and use the 4.2.1 gapps and you should be good to go.


----------



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

Everything is all set!
thanks for guidance.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome. Glad to help.


----------

